# Hungtington, WV



## saduff (Jul 21, 2002)

Looking for players and Gamemasters of any game. RPG, video, or board. Must want to play regularly. NO LARP though.


saduff76@hotmail.com


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2002)

Love to help you out Saduff, but uhm Huntington just a LITTLE out of my way.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 24, 2002)

2 years in huntigton looking for a game, and i leave to find this!


----------



## saduff (Jul 25, 2002)

Well if it is of any thought I am planning on moving.

Nightfall you replied the last time I posted on this board looking for players and such. So how goes M-town?


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 30, 2002)

coming to memphis?

 i am getting tired of only playing online..


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 30, 2002)

Well if you checked out my "Is Making Pregenerated Charcter a Bad Thing" post or my "Decanter of Endless Water" thread, then you'd probably know it's not going well. I'm at the end of my rope as a player AND DM. We don't do jack other than write up a character and then toss them. It's tiresome to say the least.


----------

